# Fascinating new violin bow



## Taggart

The British post office has commissioned a series of Sherlock Holmes stamps. One of them features a *very* interesting violin bow. Spot the deliberate (I hope) error?

Full story here.


----------



## mikeh375

2 heels are better than one it would seem, but perhaps that's the 'problem' referred to . It'll make diminuendos just that little bit harder if she doesn't sort it.


----------



## Ingélou

*Instead of a two-pipe problem, it's a two-frog problem. I love a couple of the comments from my folk music forum, reproduced below.*

*It's for bowing the really big tunes - like a bowsaw. One person fingers the notes (with both hands if necessary) whilst another two people work the bow from each end.

Maybe it's for when she does her parlour trick, and switches hands in the middle of a tune by tossing both the bow and the instrument to the other hand in one quick motion…*


----------

